# Hydroconquest 39mm or 41mm



## shamardal (Nov 7, 2010)

This is on my shortlist if I dont get a black seamaster, just wondering what size would best suit a 6.75-7" wrist? I've got quite thin and boney wrists but offset by bigish muscular forearms (years of weightlifting) just wondering if the 41mm wears much bigger than the 39mm version. The lugs are a bit weird on the hydroconquest, they seem longer than usual. I usual dont like watches over 42mm max.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

The 41mm will be fine. I have a 6.5" wrist and I wear the 41mm without issues. The lugs tend to hug your wrists. What color you getting?


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully this might be of some help... i have a 6.25 ish wrist

41mm









and

39mm









They are both just as comfortable and i would have easily stayed with the 41mm. However the 39mm looked more practical for my twig wrists so i went with that. Id say go fullsize - 6.75-7" should be no problem!


----------



## shamardal (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys thats a great help cheers! Looking at the black ver myself. Thought the 41mm might be a bit big on the lug size but maybe not.
Both look great naihet, they dont look too different size wise from each other, both look chunky but its a solid looking watch either size on your wrist.


----------



## andrejhuraj (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought the 41mm one yesterday. My wrist is about 7 ins. But i wouldnt mind if it was even little bit bigger. I would say defo 41 !!! Cant get my eyes off my new watch )


----------



## shamardal (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great andre, thanks for the pic, perfect size...def 41mm it is!


----------



## andrejhuraj (Nov 5, 2010)

I am very happy i helped.. Let us know when you decide.. how did you decide ) Seamaster or hydro...


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

andrejhuraj said:


> I am very happy i helped.. Let us know when you decide.. how did you decide ) Seamaster or hydro...


 ummm.... 1000$ less, I'm guessing


----------

